#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-25
<jhernandez> hi people
<jhernandez> I know that this is not the right place, but #ubuntu has a lot of noisy. I'm wondering if is there another irc ubuntu channel more focused on ubiquity issues and/or development
<charlie-tca> hm, well, development team is in #ubuntu-devel and ubiquity team is usually in #ubuntu-installer, but neither is for support.
<AlanBell> your loco team channel perhaps jhernandez?
<jhernandez> lot of thanks!
<jhernandez> ;)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-26
<webczat> hey.
<webczat> Is it possible to use xchat with a screenreader?
<webczat> ?
<maco> it's gtk so in theory should work with orca, but in practice i dont know if the accessible names are actually implemented in the code...
<maco> give it a try?
<webczat> Using a flat review makes it say "unknown" on the widget displaying the output.
<webczat> So it's not, but there may be workarounds.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-27
<Pendulum> hmm... here's an a11y thing I haven't heard directly addressed: some people with dyslexia have issues with the icons in unity because they look pretty much all the same and the font size on the labels is small enough they're having trouble reading them
<charlie-tca> good point
<charlie-tca> Don't really need dyslexia for that, though. Just poor vision will also do it.
<charlie-tca> Also, people who can not use high contrast are probably in trouble too, since it is black background with white text, unchangeable
<Pendulum> yeah
 * maco hasnt seen the icons. what?
<Pendulum> maco: the launcher icons
<charlie-tca> click the logo in the upper left, get a black background, with weird icons and white text in small fonts
<Pendulum> to some people with various vision or processing issues, they all look the same
<maco> um um um...
 * maco goes screenshot hunting
<maco> ok so not the left launcher bar thingy? cuz thats the usual application upstream icon
<Pendulum> I think it's both
<Pendulum> where if you can't visually process icons
<maco> and not this eiether then? http://lh5.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/TCSQ6haGEKI/AAAAAAAAIkQ/Lb0Xs_psUjg/image%5B7%5D.png
<Pendulum> it's an issue
<maco> there's no text at all on the side launcher bar thingy
<maco> if he weren't too dyslexic to use irc, i'd say getting my boyfriend in here to help test would be good
<charlie-tca> The launcher bar icons are not easy to tell apart for many people. 
<maco> why do the launcher bar icons have background colours?
<charlie-tca> and with the black background in 3d, it makes it worse for them
<maco> and why are those colours so similar to the icon in the middle of them?
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> that's part of the problem
<charlie-tca> I think they called that a "good design decision" instead of "usable by all" 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-30
<Pendulum> akgraner pleia2 nhandler: any idea who is best for me to poke about expiring UWN and ubuntu-news memberships?
<Pendulum> bah
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-24
<Fudge> hi folks
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-07-23
<TheMuso> Woohoo! The first time the mailing list moderatino queue has content that is *NOT* spam.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-07-24
<Fudge> nice one loL
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-07-28
<Fudge> mm
#ubuntu-accessibility 2014-07-24
<Fudge> window move left
